

New DNA construct can set off a “mutagenic chain reaction” - ulysses
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/03/new-dna-construct-can-set-off-a-mutagenic-chain-reaction/

======
skosuri
The idea and implementation of gene drives have been around for a while since
the development of zinc finger nucleases ~20 years ago. The issue has been
they were hard to do. Now with CRISPR's it has been remarkably easier.
Interestingly in drosophila, there is precedence for engineering other forms
of selfish genetic elements such as P elements (transposons). We will see
where the technology goes, but we sure do live in interesting times when it
comes to the engineering of biology.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> We will see where the technology goes, but we sure do live in interesting
> times when it comes to the engineering of biology.

Perhaps I'm just too optimistic for the times, but I believe immortality is
within our grasp.

~~~
woah
Could be done with head transplant:
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22530103.700-first-
hum...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22530103.700-first-human-head-
transplant-could-happen-in-two-years.html)

Imagine in a distant future, Mark Zuckerberg's 3000 year old head sits atop a
healthy young body. Every 20 years he demands a new body donor from the
populace as a tribute.

~~~
huuu
The movie 'In Time' (2011) has a nice view on this subject. Only the rich will
be able to live forever but some of them discover they get tired of living.

I'm not sure living forever in this world will be that much fun.

~~~
vidarh
The Metamorphosis of Prime Intellect [1] is a fascinating take on immortality
(for everyone in this case) as a curse.

[1] [http://localroger.com/prime-intellect/](http://localroger.com/prime-
intellect/)

~~~
sbierwagen
Content warning: TMoPI is hideously graphic at times, and the ending contains
an explicit description of father/daughter incest.

------
rbanffy
According to the Moore's Law of Mad Science, every 18 months the required IQ
to destroy the world drops by one point.

This research represents more than a decade of advancement in this direction.

------
sanxiyn
This is a practical implementation of gene drive, which to me is as amazing as
a practical implementation of warp drive.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gene_drive](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gene_drive)

We should be careful, but this is an extremely exciting development. We really
are living in the 21st century.

What this enables is a way to let evolutionarily unfavorable gene to win by
cheating evolution. Sometimes being evolutionarily good clashes with benefits
to humanity, but we had no recourse. Now we do.

------
Terr_
Well, I guess we'll start seeing the importance of backups. Get a set made at
birth, along with whatever fetal/cord-blood stem cell reserves the individual
could use later...

~~~
crispweed
To clarify with respect to the linked article and technique, this is about a
genetically modified individual passing on the modification to their children.
There's no 'chain reaction' through existing fully grown cells and they can't
propagate a modification through _your_ cells (yet, at least!).

~~~
thyrsus
That was not at all clear from the article. So the (fruit fly) intervention
happens one cell at a time? And only if by luck it's a gamete that is
affected?

------
alanfalcon
Geez. I feel like I need to start writing some science fiction novels now
before someone in People Magazine is writing them as fact.

~~~
Sapient
Yep, seems like fiction is having a harder and harder time keeping ahead of
fact.

------
Fando
Wow, incredible. How can we mere humans wield such awesome power without
destroying ourselves? It is even possible to manage? A person will do anything
for money. Perhaps this terrible trait could be deselected using this
technology and we could finally focus on living together.

~~~
erkkie
Without the traits you describe terrible humanity wouldn't be here

------
orasis
If George Church is saying its a bad idea, then people should listen.

~~~
eggie
On the other hand, that which frightens elders which may hold the most promise
for the youth.

Your comment is a bit closer to home. I've spent the last decade aiming my
life at exactly those things which frighten George.

------
locopati
are we wise enough as a species to understand how to wield a self-propagating
genetic regex?

------
qubitcoder
At least for local usage, the 'trash' command-line utility is worth
considering [1]. I use it on my Mac/Linux box. As described by NPM, trash is
a:

"Cross-platform command-line app for moving files and directories to the trash
- A safer alternative to rm"

[1] [https://www.npmjs.com/package/trash](https://www.npmjs.com/package/trash)

------
roywiggins
Paging Peter Watts to the red courtesy phone, Peter Watts to the red courtesy
phone, please.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Frankly I don't understand why everybody is so hot about Peter Watts. He's
kind of like Stanislaw Lem on antidepressants IMO.

~~~
jessaustin
Hmmm, _anti_ depressants? Lem always seemed cheerier, sometimes even more
optimistic, than the stuff I've read from Watts recently.

One reason lots of HN folks like Watts may be that he has posted so much of
his work online, for free.

